# Rubber car mat cleaning



## rossitigerr (Nov 7, 2010)

What do you use to clean your ruber mats ?? i normally just wash them with car wash shampoo when doing the car but as they are ageing i'd like to bring them up to a good "new" kinda look especially after the winter when they get dirtiest .

cheers drew


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Pressure wash, megs apc, agitate with soft brush, rinse, dry and then protect with rubber treatment. The autoglym rubber and vinyl brings the colour back. Make sure you buff them after, stops them becoming slippy.


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

I just spray liberally with APC then hoover them up with the brush attachment. They look brilliant and are not slippery at all. :thumb:


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Clean with G101 and scrub with bruch then rinse. Alloy to dry and apply AS Rubber dressing (this is non slip and is also great for bringing pedals back to as new appearence)


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I spray them with APC and then give them a scrub with a old wheelarch / sill brush and then rinse off and then dry with my car dryer unless the sun is warm enough to do the job and follow up with Autoglym Vinal / Rubber dressing and it brings them up a treat.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I found my MINI rubber mats had turned grey after a couple of years and the AG Rubber treatment made them look better than new.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I also found that the Megs NXT Rubber dressing does wonders on rubber mats too but give them a buff up with a clean cloth after application as they can be really slippy otherwise, as I once found out.


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

APC, AGITATE WITH BRUSH, PRESSURE WASH, DRY & FINALLY LIBERALLY SPRAY WITH POORBOYS NATURAL LOOK and LEAVE OVER NIGHT TO SOAK IN. QUICKLY BUFF AND THERE YOU'L HAVE A NICE OEM LOOKING, NICE SMELLING RUBBER MAT. WHEN THEY GET DIRTY AGAIN ALL YOU DO IS PRESSURE RINSE ONLY TO CLEAN :thumb:


----------



## rossitigerr (Nov 7, 2010)

ok thanks folks will lookout for a rubber dressing as you's mentioned above then give it a go . doubt it will be anytime soon though as its not been best of temperatures to wash car.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Scrub with AS G101, rinse off with PW, apply AS Rubber & Plastic dressing whilst wet, leave to dry, buff off excess = job done, and nice clean, non slippery mats :thumb:


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Megs apc, give it a quick brush down if needed, wash, and treat with a trim dresser.


----------

